# A pixel betta



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

Saw a bunch of people with pixel images of their bettas so I decided to go hunting around the art area to see if anyone was doing them. I didn't see any recent threads so I decided to make my own!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

cool


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

That is pretty cool, how do you do it?

Also for those of us that struggle with technology would you take requests?


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes, I'd take requests. Honestly what I did was take an image of my betta, shrink it down to the size I wanted, then I hand colored it in in pixel chunks. I used photoshop's pencil tool.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice job with the pixels! I need to do some more betta art too.


----------

